# ¿Sirven para algo los cables especiales para audio?



## Fogonazo

​
*¿ Realmente merecen la pena los cables para altavoces de precios elevados ?

Este artículo ofrece información para tener un buen criterio a la hora de decidir y también contribuye a entender.*

Extractado de la revista Elektor

Un purista podría decir que si algo vale la pena hacerse, es mejor hacerlo bien

A finales de los años 70º aparece un nuevo producto para los “Puristas” del audio: *“Los cables de elevadas prestaciones”* (La marca se omitió para protección del autor), los cuales son cables de altavoz de elevado precio y de grueso calibre.

El viejo purismo apareció después, recordando el efecto de la resistencia de los cables en el factor de atenuación y el efecto de la capacidad del cable en la respuesta a altas frecuencias, añadiendo también la mención del efecto de superficie, el cual tiene que ver con el hecho de que a elevadas frecuencias, las corrientes alternas tienden a viajar principalmente a través de la superficie exterior del conductor.
Como el efecto de superficie tiende a reducir la corriente del centro del conductor, se reduce de forma efectiva el área de la sección del cable, provocando un aumento de su impedancia a elevadas frecuencias.

Realmente, cuando una frecuencia es lo suficientemente elevada, cualquier tubo o cañería puede tener la misma resistencia efectiva que un cable con el mismo diámetro. Este hecho se puede utilizar de forma simplificada para considerar el uso de guías de onda en lugar de cables para realizar el cableado a las frecuencias de las microondas.

Pero considerando la frecuencia, ¿Cuál es la magnitud del efecto?
Se supone que el efecto superficial comienza a ser importante por encima de unos 30 MHz. pero un añadido reciente para los cables de audio proclamaba que se podían obtener beneficios perceptibles mediante la reducción del efecto de superficie a 20 KHz.

Poco después, aparecieron artículos amparados en publicaciones profesionales de las marcas que mencionaban efectos de las guerras de las galaxias obtenidos mediante la utilización de los cables de grandes dimensiones, así como que se estaban realizando algunas investigaciones serias al respecto ¿?¿?¿?.

La meta era la de investigar si realmente los cables de grandes dimensiones hacían, de hecho, lo siguiente:

• Reducir la cantidad de potencia perdida en el cable en una cantidad suficiente como para mejorar la eficacia, o
• Incrementar el factor de amortiguamiento de sistema altavoz /amplificador lo suficiente como para lograr una mejora audible, o
• Proporcionar una mejora significante en la respuesta en frecuencia del sistema.

No se han mencionado otros beneficios a obtener con el uso de este tipo de cables, por ello, no es necesario buscar efectos no descubiertos o indetectables en la actualidad.

Este problema ha sido analizado tanto analíticamente como expo-mentalmente.


Este circuito es aproximadamente equivalente a un amplificador, un altavoz y a una cierta longitud de cable.




En la figura se puede ver el circuito equivalente de un altavoz real alimentado por un amplificador real a través de cables reales.
Cualquiera de los efectos introducidos por estos cable se deben mostrar en función de la resistencia, capacidad o inductancia de los mismos.

Las cuestiones relacionadas con la eficacia y el factor de amortiguamiento dependen casi exclusivamente de la resistencia del cable, mientras que las relaciones con la respuesta en frecuencia dependen principalmente de la capacidad.

La inductancia de los cables es tan pequeña comparada con la naturaleza semi-inductiva de la impedancia de los altavoces que se puede ignorar por completo, como se podrá ver más adelante.

La resistencia de los cables está formada por tres componentes básicos:
La resistencia de contacto.
La resistencia óhmica
Y cualquier contribución del efecto superficial.

La resistencia óhmica se puede obtener de forma sencilla en las tablas de la mayoría de los libros de referencia para electrónica.

Durante años, la selección de la sección de los cables se ha realizado en función del criterio del 10 por 100 de pérdidas.
En otras palabras, para una determinada longitud del cable, la resistencia del mismos no debe proporcionar unas pérdidas superiores al 10 por 100 (0.46 dB) en el altavoz.
Para longitudes de cable muy cortas, la sección de los mismos es sorprendentemente pequeña.

Unos quince años más tarde cuando el autor de nuestro artículo se convirtió en un asesor de audio solía especificar un cable de calibre 18 para amplificador de hasta 100 vatios que alimentaban a impedancias de 8 ohmios o más con longitudes de 8 metros o menos.
Por cada reducción a la mitad de la impedancia, o aumento de la potencia o la distancia al doble, el calibre 16 para alimentar 100 vatios sobre una impedancia de 8 ohmios a 16 metros o para alimentar una carga de 4 ohmios a 8 metros, etc.

Esta regla de amortiguamiento incorpora un margen de seguridad de forma que las pérdidas sean siempre inferiores al 10 por 100.




La tabla 1 muestra la resistencia de un conjunto representativo de cables de cobre, listada en función de la sección.

El código eléctrico nacional de EE.UU. especifica los calibres de los cables basados en consideraciones de seguridad:
Si un cable transporta una corriente muy elevada durante un tiempo muy grande se puede calentar de forma peligrosa y comenzar a arder.

Volviendo atrás sobre la regla anterior, un altavoz con una impedancia media de 8 ohmios alimentado por un amplificador de 100 vatios consumirá unos 3.5 amperios al máximo de potencia.
Sin embargo, incluso al tope máximo de potencia, es improbable que la potencia media sea superior a un tercio del máximo del amplificador, por este motivo la regla proporciona un margen de seguridad muy grande desde el punto de vista de la prevención de incendios.

El factor de amortiguamiento se puede definir como la relación entre la impedancia del altavoz y el total de la impedancia en serie colocada con respecto al altavoz.
Como el sencillo cálculo de pérdidas que se muestra en la figura 2 depende de la resistencia combinada del cable y el altavoz, la pérdida de potencia resistiva se puede relacionar con el factor de amortiguamiento.

De esta forma, se puede encontrar una relación entre el factor de amortiguamiento y las pérdidas a bajas frecuencias.

En la Audio Cyclopedia Howard Tremaine estableció que no hay ningún valor que permita obtener un factor de amortiguamiento mayor que 20.
Esto está basado en el hecho de que la resistencia de la bobina de un altavoz para sonidos vocales, aparece en el circuito y su valor es normalmente de 6 a 7.5 ohmios para un altavoz de 8 ohmios, lo que coloca un límite práctico a la hora de obtener mejoras reduciendo otras resistencias en el circuito.
El factor de amortiguamiento efectivo es igual a:

Factor  Amortiguamiento = Z altavoz / (R bobina + R amplificador + R cable)

Para un determinado amplificador un factor de amortiguamiento de 20 puede representar una resistencia total de 8 ohms dividida por 20 o una resistencia de 0.4 ohmios en serie con el amplificador.

Esto podría dar un factor de amortiguamiento efectivo de:

8 Ohmios / (6 Ohmios * 0.4 ohmios) = 1.25

Suponiendo que la resistencia de la bobina es de 6 ohmios.
Con la mayoría de los amplificador que tienen impedancias de salida de 0,1 ohmios o inferiores, esto podría significar que la resistencia del cable podría ser de 0,3 ohmios.
Las pérdidas en decibelios correspondientes a un altavoz de 8 ohmios alimentado mediante un cable de 0,3 ohmios son:

= 20 log ( 8 Ohmios / 8 Ohmios + 0,3 Ohmios) = - 0,32db

Esto quiere decir que para obtener un factor de amortiguamiento óptimo, las pérdidas resistivas de los cables deben ser inferiores a 0,32 dB.




Este es un método tradicional usado normalmente para determinar el calibre de un cable en función de las pérdidas.

Sólo con el propósito de efectuar una comparación, consideremos un cable con unas pérdidas de 1 dB lo que podría resultar de una resistencia de cables de 0,9 ohmios y podría producir un factor de amortiguamiento de 1.14 (Que no es muy inferior a 1.25).

Como se mencionó anteriormente, el efecto superficial incrementa la impedancia efectiva del cable, lo que se puede explicar más fácilmente a la vista de la figura 3.

La profundidad de la corteza de un conductor es la distancia media sobre el conductor, desde la superficie exterior, hasta el punto cuya densidad de corriente es 1/e la densidad de corriente en la superficie. (La letra “e” es la base de los logaritmos naturales y es aproximadamente 2.72.)




​El efecto superficial incrementa la resistencia efectiva de un cable.
La profundidad de la corteza superficial es la distancia hacia el interior del conductor hasta alcanzar el punto cuya densidad de corriente es aproximadamente 1/3 de la existente en la superficie.

Para determinar a menos que se aísle cada trenza una de las otras, como ocurre en el cable de Litz.
De cualquier forma, se puede suponer que se trata de cable sólido como el caso peor para realizar los análisis, sabiendo que se está utilizando cable trenzado que tiene un menor efecto superficial.

La resistencia, capacidad e inductancia real de un cable se encuentra distribuida por igual a lo largo de su longitud.
Los ingenieros de teléfonos lo descubrieron hace mucho tiempo, así con el propósito de análisis, la resistencia, capacitáncia e inductancia de un cable se pueden agrupar en una componente simple si se cumplen una serie de condiciones.
Las condiciones dependen de la constante de atenuación y de la longitud del cable.
La constante de atenuación viene dada por la fórmula:




En la que R, L, C y G son la resistencia de cable, la capacitancia, la inductancia y las pérdidas por conductancia por unidad de longitud, es la frecuencia angular, o también (2 Pi * f) .
No es el propósito que quien lea esto se quede toda la noche analizando ecuaciones como ésta, y además las tablas de las constantes de atenuación en función de la frecuencia no se encuentran generalmente disponibles para los tipos de cable que se utilizan en el campo del audio.
Sin embargo, las tablas disponibles para los cables de calibre 19 para telefonía con aislamiento indican que se puede analizar una sección de cable de 3 kilómetros utilizando el método de las constantes agrupadas del cable a 1 KHz. con una atenuación total por debajo de 1 dB y con una precisión en fase dentro de los 5 grados aunque esto no puede quedar inmediatamente claro para el lector casual, la constante de atenuación es proporcional a la raíz cuadrada de frecuencia, de forma que significa que se puede obtener la misma precisión a 20 KHz si se reduce la longitud del cable según la expresión:




​Que es válida hasta una longitud de 700 metros.
Como normalmente no se van a extender mucho los cables, sino más bien se van a mantener distancias cortas, se puede aplicar con seguridad el método de las constantes agrupadas sin lugar a dudas.
Esto es lo que se puede ver en la figura 1.




​La tabla 2 muestra los tipos de cables elegidos para el análisis, junto con su resistencia asociada, capacidad e inductancia. Los valores mostrados han sido medidos con medidor LCR de Hewlett-Packard 4261A a una frecuencia de 1 KHz
En lugar de un altavoz se ha utilizado una resistencia de 7,9 Ohmios y una inductancia de 6,3 uH para los cálculos.

En lugar de utilizar cables “de calibre exagerado”, se han empleado otros que se tenían a mano, incluyendo cables de larga longitud de calibre 4 trenzado.
Si estos cables no muestran detrimentos apreciables en la eficacia, factor de atenuación, o respuesta en frecuencia, entonces los cables de “exagerado calibre” se convierten en soluciones a problemas *INEXISTENTES*.

Una solución informaciónrmatizada del circuito de la figura 1 muestra los resultados que se pueden examinar en la figura 4.
Se ha asumido una longitud de 3 metros para cada cable, y se ha incluido el efecto de la capacidad e inductancia del cable, pero no se ha considerado el efecto de superficie.
Hay que señalar que en el peor de los casos las pérdidas se encontraban por debajo de 1 dB a 20 KHz.




La solución obtenida con al ordenador, o predicción del modelo de la figura 1 arroja los resultados mostrados en esta figura.
La mayor pérdida en el peor de los casos arroja un valor de 1 dB a 20 KHz.




Este es el montaje utilizado para medir los efectos de los cables de altavoces sobre la señal de audio.




Las soluciones informaciónrmatizadas sin la verificación experimental no suelen ser muy fidedignas, por ello la respuesta real de los cables se midió con el montaje de la figura 5.
La impedancia característica del altavoz de prueba se muestra en la figura 6. Aunque el amplificador muestra una respuesta plana dentro de un margen +-0.2 dB entre 20 Hz y 20 KHz. la curva de calibración del amplificador sin embargo se obtuvo de los resultados de tal prueba se muestran en la figura 7.
Los resultados iniciales parecen indicar que se puede utilizar virtualmente casi todo para conectar un altavoz a un amplificador y si la distancia es suficientemente corta, no resulta un detrimento serio en la eficacia.

El factor de atenuación se degrada ligeramente cuando los cables tienen un calibre inferior al número 18 como se puede ver con unas pérdidas que superan los 0.32 dB. ¿Pero qué es lo que ocurre cuando se utilizan cables de longitudes superiores?

De las mediciones previas, se pudo comprobar que el cable Romex de conexionado tiene una capacidad superior a la de cualquier cable corriente.
Con el factor mencionado anteriormente que controla el efecto superficial, está claro también que los cables pequeños no experimentan un efecto superficial apreciable. aunque los grandes sí pueden mostrarlo en forma considerable, pero incluso un porcentaje de variación importante en la pequeña resistencia de un cable de grandes dimensiones ocasiona unas consecuencias despreciables.
Sin embargo, si cualquier tipo de cable de audio puede provocar problemas de frecuencia, la elevada capacidad y el efecto superficial del cable “Romex” del calibre 12 debería ser el “mal ejemplo” ideal.
Se realizó otra prueba con un cable Romex de 14 metros de longitud, con una carga ficticia y con un altavoz de prueba.
En el gráfico de la figura 8 se puede ver una considerable caída de medio dB a 20 KHz comparada con la respuesta a 20 Hz.
La pérdida general de señal y la degradación del factor de amortiguación es inferior que aquella que se produce en cables de menor tamaño que se muestran en la figura 8 debido a la inferior resistencia del cable de calibre 12.
Como esto no era realmente significativo, se realizó una prueba con ordenador de 33 metros con el cable de calibre 10 de Romex con una respuesta de 50 KHz.
El resultado se muestra en la figura 9.

Aquí finalmente, los partidarios de los cables “De exagerado calibre” pueden clavar el diente en algo !

Cualquiera que pueda oír 50 KHz podrá encontrar una caída de 4.5 dB producida por la utilización de un cable de 33 metros de calibre 12 de Romex, por supuesto, teniendo un amplificador y un altavoz que lo pueda reproducir.

Como cabe esperar, el efecto superficial en los cables supone solamente medio decibelio aproximadamente y el amortiguamiento efectivo no se ve degradado, por ello quizá puedan mejorar su caída en esos puntos.




Aquí se puede observar tas pérdidas reales de los cables en comparación con las que se predicen en la figura 4,




Pérdida de señal sobre un cable de 13 metros Romex de calibre 12.




Pérdida de señal de 33 metros de cable Romex del calibre 12.

El resultado de todo esto es que en lugar de producirse una pequeña mejora en la búsqueda de la claridad de criterios, se indica claramente que estos cables ordinarios de altavoz, incluyendo aquellos que solamente los melómanos de reconocida sabiduría podrían despreciar, no suponen una degradación significativa en la respuesta en frecuencia.
Estos reivindican que la ley del “pulgar” recomienda un cable del calibre 18 para una potencia de 100 vatios sobre una longitud de 8 metros, para una carga de 8 ohmios, exceptuando el hecho de que se produce una pequeña degradación en el factor de amortiguamiento siendo éste de 1.21 con un cable de 8 metros.
Para obtener un factor de amortiguamiento óptimo se debe cambiar la regla por un cable de calibre 18 para una potencia de 100 vatios con una longitud de cable de 6 metros sobre 8 ohmios.

Sólo los cables de calibre 20 o 22 y los cables de cuerda de guitarra tienen problemas serios en lo que respecta al factor de amortiguamiento.


----------



## Fogonazo

Hice un "Upgrade" con información que aportó: @elosciloscopio


----------



## Fogonazo

*LA BATALLA DE LOS CABLES ¿REALIDAD 0 FICCION ?*

Extractado de Revista Audio y Video, Entrevista al Ingeniero Oscar Bonello y al Señor Willy Pastrana para tratar de esclarecer un poco este apasionante tema.

Parece mentira que a prácticamente veinte años de la aparición de los cables "especiales" para audio no haya aún acuerdo entre lo que reviewers, audiófilos e ingenieros opinan sobre este polémico producto.
Si bien las buenas revistas especializadas dan por cierto que estos hacen una diferencia de carácter definitivo en el sonido final de un sistema de audio, paralelamente y sin puntos de encuentro, ingenieros de las más prestigiosas instituciones como la AES se muestran reticentes a creer que esto así sea. 
Como acertadamente propone el ingeniero Oscar Bonello, miembro de la nombrada institución, al día de la fecha y en función de los estudios realizados por él y sus colegas, no existen diferencias entre un buen cable común y uno para "audiófilos".

Sabio el hombre al puntualizar que estas afirmaciones poseen carácter definitivo al día de hoy y que las mismas pueden cambiar con los resultados de nuevas investigaciones, que como veremos al final de esta nota, es hacia donde nos dirigimos.
Un ejemplo: Un astrónomo del siglo XVIII con un telescopio de alcance limitado enfoca un punto del espacio sin poder observar nada.
Acorde a la personalidad del sujeto son esperables al menos dos observaciones:
a) En dicho punto del espacio no existe ningún planeta o,
b) b) Al enfocar hacia ese punto, a través de este telescopio, no veo ningún planeta. La diferencia no es sutil la ciencia tiene los límites del tiempo que le toca vivir.
Con la intención de aclarar un poco las aguas sobre un tema que considero apasionante, es que hemos confeccionado un cuestionario para ser respondido por dos puntales del audio nacional, pertenecientes a extracciones diferentes y con opiniones encontradas. Verán a través de las respuestas de cada uno, posiciones marcadamente diferentes y representativas cada una de los grupos "antagónicos" anteriormente expuestos.

A lo largo de la nota encontrarán las siguientes abreviaturas: *OB*: Oscar Bonello, *WP*: Willy Pastrana

*OB* Algunas observaciones 
"El análisis del comportamiento de los cables en la salida de un amplificador, e incluso en sus terminales de entrada, ha sido objeto de numerosos debates y mediciones científicas en los últimos 10 años. Como resultado de toda esta información disponible internacionalmente y de nuestras propias mediciones en los laboratorios de Solidyne, nos hemos formado una opinión que al menos por el momento consideramos definitiva. Esto no implica que de existir nuevos datos que otras investigaciones pudieran aportar en el futuro, estas opiniones que hoy sostenemos puedan cambiar. Por el momento la realidad física que medimos y de la cual como ingenieros no deseamos apartarnos, indica la inutilidad del empleo de sofisticadas tecnologías de elaboración de cables, más cercanas a la magia que a los frutos de la razón.

Sin embargo este tema acepta dos puntos de vista: El de la ciencia (Psicoacústica incluida) y el de la Psicología (Psicoacústica excluida ... )

- ¿Afectan los cables de interconexión y parlantes el sonido final de un equipo? En caso positivo ¿En qué proporción o porcentual lo hacen en general y en particular cada uno de ellos?

*OB*: "Existen trabajos presentados de la AudioEngineeringSociety(AES) acerca de mediciones realizadas en distintas marcas de cables realizados con diversas tecnologías (hilos de plata, atmósferas de gases nobles, tratamientos galvánicos en oro, etc.) en los cuales se han intentado mediciones de distorsiones del orden de fracciones de una milésima de 1% (De hecho muy cercanas al nivel de ruido térmico)
Así mismo se han analizado bajo condiciones reales el comportamiento de diversas marcas de parlantes con cables comunes. (Un buen cable de casa de electricidad de 6mm cuadrados de sección) y con cables especiales.
En todos los casos no han podido detectarse diferencias mensurables en el comportamiento del sistema. También se han realizado en USA y Europa estudios de evaluaciones psicoacústicas de la calidad sonora, evitando el uso de interruptores que pudieran alterar el comportamiento. Se diseñaron mecanismos especiales para conectar y desconectar de los bornes de un amplificador sin agregar elementos extraños (relevadores, llaves, etc).
Los resultados fueron semejantes: ningún miembro del panel de expertos “oídos de oro", pudo encontrar la menor diferencia en un test confiable tal como el ABX o "Doble ciego".
A su vez en investigaciones realizadas por computadoras como parte de nuestra labor docente en la facultad de Ingeniería, hemos comprobado sobre el circuito equivalente Thiele Small de un altavoz que la componente resistiva de entrada del circuito equivalente (del lado eléctrico) es de] orden de 5-7 Ohms, quedando en serie con la resistencia del cable de conexión.
Siendo esta resistencia del orden de 0,03 Ohms (cable común de 6mm cuadrados a 5mts del amplificador), resulta evidente que aún reduciendo 10 veces con un cable “Super-gordo”, este valor, su influencia es de solo el 0,5%, absolutamente despreciable hasta el punto de es casi invisible aún en una simulación muy fina por computadora.
Más aún; suponiendo que esa diferencia fuera mensurable ¿En qué afectaría?
Solamente variaría el rendimiento del parlante pero no tiene ABSOLUTAMENTE ningún efecto en la respuesta a frecuencias, distorsión, respuesta a los transitorios, etc. Por lo tanto la respuesta a esta pregunta es: Si el cable entre amplificador y parlante es muy largo y fino, efectivamente afecta la calidad de sonido.
Pero un cable común de electricidad que cumpla la norma IRAM exigida por los contratistas de instalaciones eléctricas, de 6mm cuadrados o más de sección, con conductores paralelos próximos entre sí o trenzados y con distancias amplificador-parlantes menores a los 5 mts., es absolutamente perfecto.
Ningún otro cable (Así usemos rieles de ferrocarril para conectar los parlantes) sonará mejor que nuestro honesto cable norma IRAM.

*WP*: 'SÍ, los cables en general afectan notablemente el sonido final de un equipo de audio. Recuerdo hace unos 7 años cuando realicé dos pares de bafles de gran calidad pero con distinto cableado interno, y ya se hablaba de la importancia de los cables en un buen sistema, los dos pares de bafles sonaban distintos, uno bien y el otro netamente inferior, y controlé todos los detalles porque no podía aceptar que un cable me arruinara el sonido, hasta que por fin puse los mismos cables en ambos pares (En ese momento se usaba alambre de 0,75 mm cuadrados retorcidos) y todo se arregló los cables que más afectan el sonido son justamente estos, los que van del divisor al parlante, luego siguen los de interconexión que subjetivamente cambian él sonido hasta en un 30% y por último los del amplificador al bafle que inciden hasta en un 25% en el sonido final de un equipo, si consideramos que un 100% implica un cambio total de sonido y un 50% un cambio muy importante."

-¿Son esas diferencias mensurables a través de instrumental?¿ Hay un fundamento técnico para dichos cambios?

*OB*: "Ya hemos visto que no existe ningún estudio serio, aceptado en congresos internacionales, que haya podido demostrar que no se puede medir las diferencias. Esto es reconocido en general por los propios fabricantes de cables especiales que insisten que esa falta de resultados acorde con sus deseos, obedece a limitaciones tecnológicas de los métodos de medición empleados en nuestros días."

*WP*: "Las diferencias son en algunos casos mensurables, pero lamentablemente en la mayoría no, pero esto no ocurre solo en los cables, ocurre en todo el mundo del audio, donde no es posible medir todas las diferencias entre equipos valvulares y transistorizados, entre distintas marcas de capacitores electrolíticos, o de polipropileno, resistencia de igual calidad pero distinta marca, circuitos de iguales mediciones pero que producen sonido distinto, etc.

-¿Cómo se orienta Ud. básicamente en la evaluación de un set de audio?

*WP*: "Para identificar si un equipo de audio tiene sonido correcto, me fijo ante todo que sea natural y agradable, luego que el balance tonal sea correcto con graves extendidos pero sin resonancias, agudos cristalinos pero suaves, medios con cuerpo pero sin coloraciones. Luego el nivel de información, un equipo bueno es sobre todo detallado e informativo. Por último la imagen estéreo o soundstage, que debe ser detallada y el sonido "debe desprenderse de los bafles" y llenar todo el ambiente."

-¿Puede hablarse de mejoras o simplemente de diferencias?

*OB*: No habiendo diferencias detectables tampoco puede hablarse de mejoras. De hecho si por la vía de la hipótesis admitimos que existieran esas diferencias (Método de razonamiento muy válido, por reducción al absurdo) cabría inquirir sobre que tipo de diferencias.
Ya se ha visto que una simple variación de resistencia (esa diferencia existe y es medible con un mili-ohmetro) se traduce en una casi inmensurable variación de rendimiento (el parlante podría sonar hasta 0,04 db más fuerte) esto no significa nada para el oyente. La otra diferencia que cabría esperar es la tan temida distorsión.
Pero el humilde cable de cobre es lineal. Aún con elevadas dosis dé fósforo, un contaminante clásico del cobre, sus resistividad aumenta pero su comportamiento sigue siendo LINEAL, es decir no varía en función de la corriente que atraviesa el cable. Obviamente si el contenido de fósforo fuera elevado, el cable no podría venderse al gremio de los electricistas por no cumplir las normas IRAM"

*WP*: "Es como en todo el mundo del audio, la mayoría de las veces son simples diferencias de sonido, pero en otros casos son reales y palpables mejoras, una mejora real de sonido de un cable implica que no solo hay más información y sonido más detallado, más profundidad en los graves, con más dinámica general, sino que el sonido debe ser más musical y natural, o sea, menor distorsión de todo tipo.

-¿Qué incidencias tienen los factores técnicos a continuación deta1 lados en el sonido final, considerando su actuación dentro de la banda de audio frecuencias?

a) Material: Tipo (cobre, plata, etc) Nivel de pureza del conductor Estructura molecular del conductor
b)Efecto piel
c) Velocidad diferencial de propagación en función de la frecuencia
d) Direccionalidad en un conductor
e) Geometría y construcción del cable.
f) Materiales usados como aislantes

*OB*: "Por lo antes señalado es obvio dentro de esta línea de razonamiento que no podemos encontrar diferencias sonoras debido a sus materiales constitutivos. Mencionaremos algunas consideraciones particulares. El efecto piel hace que en altas frecuencias la corriente circule por el exterior de un conductor, aumentando su resistencia. Un conductor de 6mm cuadrados con 2,7 mm de diámetro puede llegar a duplicar su resistencia a la frecuencia de 15 Khz.
Esto solamente implica un reducción del nivel sonoro de 0,04db en 15 Khz; absolutamente inaudible. Por otro lado el efecto piel es un fenómeno lineal y por lo tanto no produce distorsión.
En cuanto a la velocidad de propagación, si bien esta puede variar ligeramente con la frecuencia su efecto es despreciable. Veamos porque. El retardo de la señal de audio para recorrer el camino amplificador-parlante (5 mts) es de alrededor de 18 nanosegundos (1 nanosegundo es la milésima parte de una millonésima de segundo) El retardo entre el parlante y un oyente alejado 3 mts. es en cambio de 8,7 milisegundos (es decir 8.700.000 nanosegundos)
Es obvio que sobre 8.000.000 de nanosegundos 18 más o menos no cambian nada, equivalen a que el oído del oyente se muevan 6 micrones de su posición original.
Por lo tanto las pequeñas diferencias entre la velocidad de propagación en el cable a distintas frecuencias es totalmente irrelevante.

*WP*: 'En un cable todo juega y un buen cable no implica la mejora de un solo parámetro en forma apreciable sino que el buen cable es el balance de todos los factores.
a) Sin duda es un factor que afecta la distorsión general del sonido, un buen conductor es subjetivamente menos coloreado o distorsivo.

-¿Cuánto hay de científico y cuánto de comercial en el tema cables?
*OB*: "Parece una pregunta que se auto-responde en función de lo ya visto. No existen teorías científicas comprobables que soporten el mito de los cables especiales. Muchos menos aún cuando hablamos de cables de entradas en donde no existen corrientes importantes. Recordamos incluso leído que un audaz fabricante pretende mejorar la calidad de audio de las conexiones digitales SPDIF, cuando por definición la transferencia se hace bit a bit (y todos son iguales ... en un excelente ejemplo de democracia)"

*WP*: "Poco de científico en los malos cables, que los hay y muchos, que explotan el boom comercial producido en los últimos años por la incidencia notable de estos en un buen equipo (aún marcas como Sony, Carver, Denon y casi todas las compañías grabadoras, usan cables especiales en sus equipos) Pero las marcas serias de cables como Straightwire, Sonilink, Audioquest, MIT, Tara labs, XLO, VAN den HUL y otros se dedican seriamente a mejorar el sonido de los cables.

*OB* Un poco de psicología
"Cambiemos de punto de vista. Recordamos haber visto la cara de alegría de algunos usuarios de equipos High-End cuando le cambiamos sus cables de 1 dólar por costosas unidades de 500 dólares. Lo que nuestros instrumentos no percibían (y nuestros oídos tampoco) ellos sí escuchaban ese sonido especial que habían venido persiguiendo y que lujoso folleto de los cables les garantizaba como un derecho adquirido de cada comprador. Realmente para ellos sonaba mejor.
Cabe razonar que si el objeto de sistema de audio avanzado es proporcionar el máximo placer auditivo a sus propietarios, este placer es una suma de elementos. El sonido no es todo. Cuando voy a un museo en Europa a ver un célebre cuadro que por años gocé en copias, experimento un intensa sensación de placer; ese es el verdadero cuadro, que fue hecho por las manos de un gran artista. La obra que desafió tiempo y allí está delante mío para disfrutarla. Es una maravillosa sensación que todo amante del arte ha experimentado muchas veces.
Pero que pasa si, sin yo saberlo, alguien reemplazó el cuadro auténtico una buena imitación ¿Acaso emoción será menor? seguramente no, será exactamente igual.
Entonces cabe preguntarse porque en mi propia casa ante una imitación, yo no pude experimentar la misma emoción.
Obvio porque yo se que no es la verdadera obra. En el museo de Europa yo estaba convencido que era auténtica.
Observemos que emoción y la alegría intensa provienen de un conocimiento previo una fe que anida en mi alma y no surgen de la tela en si mismo ni sus méritos e imperfecciones.
Tal es la manera en que el ser humano es manejado por sus emociones. Cuando alguien está convencido de que los horóscopos son creíbles, realmente lo son para él. Es inútil discutir teorías y hablar de superstición, para el creyente la verdad es aquello en lo que cree.
Para mucha gente tener una fue suma de dinero en la caja de seguridad de un banco le da sensación seguridad (a quién no ?) Ese dinero puede no estar ya en la caja ... alguien se lo llevó. Eso no importa, la seguridad no la da la existencia real del dinero, sino la confianza de creer que estará siempre allí, a nuestra disposición ante una emergencia.
Si los amigos lectores me han seguido hasta aquí, tal vez hayamos dado un paso importante en el misterio de los cables, amados por audiófilos y despreciados por ingenieros.
La calidad del sonido no es un cifra es una emoción, y por lo tanto saber que hemos pagado una fuerte suma por un producto de indudable calidad y excelente presentación que alguien ha fabricado con gran cuidado, en lugar de un cable industrial que viene en tristes bobinas que usan los electricistas como un material barato, es sin duda una forma de elevar nuestro espíritu y disponernos a escuchar el mejor sonido.
Hemos hecho todo lo posible para lograrlo.
No hemos escatimado en gastos.
Nos merecemos un gran sonido.
Sin duda ese es el sonido que escucharemos.
El fenómeno de los cables mágicos es algo sobre lo que acostumbro a hacer reflexionar a mis alumnos de los cursos de la universidad.
No es algo banal.
Es algo importante y que está profundamente entroncado en nuestra cultura.
La fe en algo le da un nuevo valor.
Un importante descubrimiento del siglo XX (que dará mucho que hablar en el próximo siglo) es la Fe Industrial; un sentimiento que motivará a millones de personas y creará numerosos mercados.
Gran parte de nuestro amor y admiración se desplaza desde las personas hacia los objetos de la civilización industrial.
Es mi opinión que el fenómeno de los cables mágicos será un futuro objeto de estudio del Psico-Marketing.
Una idea precursora que abre nuevos caminos en la civilización post-industrial.


----------



## fermarlo

Llevo muchos años en los que uno de mis entretenimientos (me niego a decir hobbies) es la hi-fi y más en concreto, con las válvulas en las que hay usuarios de un extremismo "esotérico" que roza con lo demencial: cables de altavoces de plata, transformadores bobinados con hilo de plata, cables de interconexión RCA y XLR del mismo metal, condensadores con armaduras "silver", etc, etc.
Cualquier aficionado a la electrónica sabe que las diferencias de resistividad específica entre la plata y el cobre no llegan ni al 5% y con los buenos y baratos (2 €/metro de 4 mm cuadrados) cables de cobre de que podemos disponer hoy, las diferencias son TOTALMENTE NULAS digan lo que digan y es demostrable en todos los sentidos y más aún en frecuencias que no superan los 20 KHz. Otra cosa sería si estuviésemos hablando de 100 MHz, pero no es el caso.

Lo único bueno que tienen los cables de plata es que permiten detectar a los posibles hombres - lobo que pueda haber camuflados por ahí, de todos es sabido la alergia que le tienen estos seres a este noble metal , pero ventajas, lo que se dicen ventajas, en mi opinión: ninguna  

Saludos a todos y encantado de estar con vosotros.


----------



## mava710206

Principales Funciones:

1.- Gastar mas.
2.- Presumir que tienes cables que otros no tienen.
3.- Presumir cuanto pagaste por ellos.
4.- Presumir que tienes el poder de compra.
5.- Presumir que tu equipo de audio se escucha mejor que otros aunque "no todo mundo lo persive".
6.- Elevar tu ego
7.- Elevar tu autoestima.


jajajajajajaja.


Perdon por el sarcasmo.

Pero esta comprobado que en cuestiones de audio eso no aplica, aplica solo para frecuencias muy pero muy altas, utilizadas normalmente en el procesamiento de datos, cosa que para nosotros esta fuera de todo alcance, sobre todo por el rango audible.


Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

y pregunto algo mas jodido, alguien se puso a leer algo sobre tweeters de plasma?.... (IONOVAC/ACAPELLA)....
quien es el demente que se pone a pensar en comprar esos tweeters a (CREO, segun lo que lei por ahi) €5200 el par?


----------



## fermarlo

Al menos, yo no. Ni siquiera sabía que existiesen, supongo que será otra de esas "innovaciones" de discutible utilidad que de vez en cuando aparecen en el mercado.

Recuerdo cuando a principios de los 80 salieron los tweeters cuyo entrehierro estaba relleno con un "ferrofluido" o "magnetofluido" y que prometían el nirvana en la reproducción de agudos. Al poco tiempo desaparecieron.

Sinceramente, no entiendo para qué se quiere un amplificador que responda hasta los 300 KHz si nuestro oído en incapaz de percibir los 20 KHz y eso en un persona de 15 a 20 años, porque en mi caso hace muchos que dejé de percibirlos y ahora, y con bastante dificultad, a duras penas llego a los 15 KHz. Un amplificador con una banda pasante muy amplificadora tiende casi siempre a la inestabilidad y a provocar oscilaciones ultrasónicas.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

no tan nueva innovacion.... los ionovac de MUKANE datan de la decada del 50, los acapella son nuevos...


----------



## Dano

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> y pregunto algo mas jodido, alguien se puso a leer algo sobre tweeters de plasma?.... (IONOVAC/ACAPELLA)....
> quien es el demente que se pone a pensar en comprar esos tweeters a (CREO, segun lo que lei por ahi) €5200 el par?



Un tweeter de plasma se puede realizar por 50 dólares.... necesitas un flyback algunos transistores y demás, pero no es nada del otro mundo.

En otro tema se había hablado algo parecido sobre los conductores con metales preciosos, creo que con este post de Fogonazo llega al final toda discusión.

Si no quieres que te incineren haz como yo, viaja por el universo  

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123

Yo escuche en casa de un conocido como sonaban unos electrostaticos y realmente eran magnificos, por ejemplo una guitarra clasica se podia escuchar el roce de los dedos.
Evidentemente el señor se habia montado una habitacion unicamente para su equipo.

Este tipo de altavoces salieron por aqui españa a finales de los 80.

Basicamente se trata de dos laminas que se le aplica una tension elevada para que se mueva por fuerza electrotatica.

Sielen tener buena respuesta el altos, pero a medida que baja la frecuencia tienen dificultades.. En este caso las pantallas tenian unos 1.8m de altura pero poco mas 2 cm de ancho.

No olia a ozono.

Finalmente creo como el resto de los compañeros el tema de los cables es una tomadura de pelo.

Por cierto os habeis fijado que el cable coaxial TASQUER es una mierda, puedes pelar la goma simplemente con la uña.


----------



## belpmx

Hola............
Muy interesante... 
Una duda, se dice que hasta 100 vatios y 8 ohms con un calibre 18. entonces 50 vatios 8 ohms con un calibre 20?, 25 vatios 8 ohms con un calibre 22, 12.5 vatios calibre 24? ....
bueno es que hice un amplificador como de dos watts y supongo que si uso un cable calibre 18 sería mucho desperdicio....
Estoy bien?


----------



## juanma

Encontre esto, con frases al estilo:

Los cables de audio necesitan de un cierto *tiempo de adaptacion*. No basta con conectarlos a un sistema (...) necesitan "acomodarse" mecanicamente antes de llegar al desempeño ideal.

Los cables son direccionales o cables FPC (Cobre de Perfecto Funcionamiento), y otras cosas por el estilo.

Es de un articulo publicado por Saber Electronica. 
La verdad que de _Saber_ Electronica solo he visto el amplificador de tecnidesco, es una publicacion seria?

En fin, material nuevo para "destrozar"  

PD: el link dura 10 descargas, asi que si alguien lo baja y lo sube de otra manera que quede fijo, mucho mejor


----------



## hazard_1998

Ay por dios!.. quemen ya ese articulo!, que hijodep.. ese newton braga... asi que el conductor tiene polaridad y que la corriente circula mejor en un sentido!.. increible, el tema es como hacer parlantes que toleren bien la corriente continua... mamita querida diria pepito marrone....
"....para que los efectos de la inductancia o capacidad de un cable comun se hiciera evidente, se creia que la frecuencia deberia ser por lo menos de unos 50hz....") pregunto quien le dio el titulo a ese hijo de peep......


----------



## Cacho

¡Un premio para Newton C. Braga y su artículo!

Es capaz de decir más pe*^%#*$deces que la enorme mayoría de la gente, todas juntas, ¡y se las publican! (más abajo se ve el porqué).

Además de la huevadas que ya marcaron, resulta que no hay que soldar los cables, porque la soldadura es mala conductora. Hay que usar conectores a presión, que son mejores...
¿Este tipo con qué suelda? ¿Con un moco?

Lo peor es que hay gente que lee eso y se lo cree... 
Hazzard, vos te preguntás quién le dio el título, yo te pregunto ¿qué título? El desgraciado dice idioteces a lo largo de todo el artículo, pero no dice ser ni ingeniero ni nada. Apenas llegará a bruto o a adoquín...
Acá hay una biografía del ladri este. No da muchos datos, pero sí que es el Director Técnico de la editorial Saber y de la revista Saber Electrónica, entre otras...
Qué nivel... Así se entiende cómo es que le publican (entiéndase _se publica a sí mismo_) notas tan inútiles...

Ah, y pese a ser uno de los más reconocidos autores (según su biografía) no figura en la Wikipedia, ni en portugués, ni en español, ni en inglés... Me huele a brasileño chanta...

Saludos


----------



## unleased!

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> .... resulta que no hay que soldar los cables, porque la soldadura es mala conductora. Hay que usar conectores a presión, que son mejores...
> ¿Este tipo con qué suelda? ¿Con un moco?


 La verdad es que si quiero colocar un diodo en una plaqueta prefiero la soldadura a andar machacando las patillas con martillo contra la misma. Es como el rollo de meter inductancias, transformadores y todo el rollo patatero en plata porque los exquisitos dicen que se escucha "mejor" mas "fino" y que al usar cable libre de oxigeno aparecen armónicos no posible con el cable común. Coño! que puto oido tiene que escucha armónicos por encima de los 20Khz! Ostia! e incluso te lo dicen todo combencidos para intentar demostrarte que eres audiofilo ignorante. Cuando se les hace la prueba del "doble ciego" (creo que se llama así, es una especie de prueba donde hay dos cuartos insonorizados y en uno está el equipo "perfecto" y en el otro uno normalito. Entran a turnos y tienen que diferenciar cual es cual) se contradicen entre ellos y es cuando quedan como el culo.
Normalmente los que presumen tener equipos con plata y esos rollos y que se escucha "perfecto" los escuchan en su cuarto o en una estancia cualquiera de la casa cuando en realidad, para disfrutar de un audio de muy alta calidad se necesita un lugar con unas medidas determinadas, todo insonorizado, altavoces correctamente colocados y esto cuesta muchos verdes! incluso mas que el propio equipo. Asi que los "perfectos" que vengan con sus "armónicos" que se los metan por el culo. Todo el mundo sabe que el sonido valvular tiene otro matiz, otro color y otra definición que no es posible de obtener con la tecnología del silicio. Si, se puede emular, pero no es lo mismo. Pero de eso a cojer las cosas con pinzas es exagerado.
La única propiedad realmente ventajosa de la plata en esos equipos es que no oxidan del mismo modo que lo hace el cobre por lo que son mucho mas dudaderos. En las primeras radios valvulares que se construyeron, comprar las bobinas de plata *si* que aportaba mucha mas calidad de sintonización y sonido mas nítido y esto era porque el cobre de aquellas era de muy mala calidad pero hoy en día, con los tratamientos que recibe el cobre ya no se aprecia ventaja alguna.
Saludos.


----------



## juanma

Me pregunto, la posibilidad de que haya habido algun incentivo ($$$) por publicar la nota puede ser valida.
Cualquier empresa de venta de cables (no deben ser muchas creeria) estaria interesada en una nota de ese tipo en una revista de electronica (que dudo mucho que audiofilos la lean). A lo mejor es a largo plazo la idea.
O pudo haber hecho un "intercambio" con alguna empresa, es decir, publico la nota a cambio de algo.
O simplemente la publico   

Salio mi lado conspiracionista y ni cuenta me di   
Saludos!


----------



## Guest

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... resulta que no hay que soldar los cables, porque la soldadura es mala conductora. Hay que usar conectores a presión, que son mejores...
> ¿Este tipo con qué suelda? ¿Con un moco?
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad es que si quiero colocar un diodo en una plaqueta prefiero la soldadura a andar machacando las patillas con martillo contra la misma. Es como el rollo de meter inductancias, transformadores y todo el rollo patatero en plata porque los exquisitos dicen que se escucha "mejor" mas "fino" y que al usar cable libre de oxigeno aparecen armónicos no posible con el cable común. Coño! que puto oido tiene que escucha armónicos por encima de los 20Khz! Ostia! e incluso te lo dicen todo combencidos para intentar demostrarte que eres audiofilo ignorante. Cuando se les hace la prueba del "doble ciego" (creo que se llama así, es una especie de prueba donde hay dos cuartos insonorizados y en uno está el equipo "perfecto" y en el otro uno normalito. Entran a turnos y tienen que diferenciar cual es cual) se contradicen entre ellos y es cuando quedan como el culo.
> Normalmente los que presumen tener equipos con plata y esos rollos y que se escucha "perfecto" los escuchan en su cuarto o en una estancia cualquiera de la casa cuando en realidad, para disfrutar de un audio de muy alta calidad se necesita un lugar con unas medidas determinadas, todo insonorizado, altavoces correctamente colocados y esto cuesta muchos verdes! incluso mas que el propio equipo. Asi que los "perfectos" que vengan con sus "armónicos" que se los metan por el culo. *Todo el mundo sabe que el sonido valvular tiene otro matiz, otro color y otra definición que no es posible de obtener con la tecnología del silicio*. Si, se puede emular, pero no es lo mismo. Pero de eso a cojer las cosas con pinzas es exagerado.
> La única propiedad realmente ventajosa de la plata en esos equipos es que no oxidan del mismo modo que lo hace el cobre por lo que son mucho mas dudaderos. En las primeras radios valvulares que se construyeron, comprar las bobinas de plata *si* que aportaba mucha mas calidad de sintonización y sonido mas nítido y esto era porque el cobre de aquellas era de muy mala calidad pero hoy en día, con los tratamientos que recibe el cobre ya no se aprecia ventaja alguna.
> Saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Me temo que te metes en un debate mas que conocido y muy encarnizado. Mi opinion es que SI que se puede conseguir e incluso superar el "efecto valvular" a base de sicilio, otra cuestion a parte seria la simpleza de la electronica o las distorsiones, pero desde mi humilde opinion no hay nada que pueda hacer una valvula que el sicilio no pueda hacer.

El unico motivo por el que aun venden las valvulas hoy en dia es porque cuando se paso al sicilio habia una brecha muy grande entre la tecnologia alcanzada por las valvulas y la que tenian en su momento los transistores, un parangon semegante seria decir hoy en dia que un CTR se ve mejor que un TFT.


----------



## unleased!

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Me temo que te metes en un debate mas que conocido y muy encarnizado. Mi opinion es que SI que se puede conseguir e incluso superar el "efecto valvular" a base de sicilio, otra cuestion a parte seria la simpleza de la electronica o las distorsiones, pero desde mi humilde opinion no hay nada que pueda hacer una valvula que el sicilio no pueda hacer.
> 
> El unico motivo por el que aun venden las valvulas hoy en dia es porque cuando se paso al sicilio habia una brecha muy grande entre la tecnologia alcanzada por las valvulas y la que tenian en su momento los transistores, un parangon semegante seria decir hoy en dia que un CTR se ve mejor que un TFT.


 El "efecto valvular" si se puede emular con el silicio pero este no es capaz de, digamos, "procesar" tanta información que es a lo que yo quería referirme. Un previo valvular caliente recoge timbres que uno transistorizado le cuesta trabajo (por ende, para igualar suele ser mas complejo y caro, aunque hoy en día los ordenadores ya empiezan a hacer de todo). El sonido que se consigue tiene mas información, por eso, a pesar de ser un sistema obsoleto, se sigue usando en estudios de gravación. Cuando el silicio consiga lo mismo a precios económicos, las valvulas de audio quedarán de recuerdo para coleccionistas como pasó con las que se usaban para televisión. Creo que a pesar de lo que digan algunos, ya tienen sus días contados.
Ví en un estudio de gravación en el que tenían ordenadores, mesas de mezcla motorizadas, en fin, todo a la ultima en aquellos tiempos(unos 6 años), y abren una puertecilla en una esquina a ras del suelo y se ve un previo valvular     Resulta que lo usaban solo para la gravación y el sonido después se procesaba en un ordenador. Decían que necesitaban captar la mayor calidad posible debido a que después de la edición y la compresión se perdía información en el sonido final y que les resultaba mas económico la tecnología de la vieja que los previos de clase A profesionales. Hoy en dia supongo que la cosa estará cambiando.
Sobre los televisores la verdad que es una tecnología de "usar y tirar". hasta no hace mucho las cosas se hacían para que durasen, doy fé porque tengo un televisor de casi 17 años que el unico problema que tuvo fué dos condensadores de la fuente que se secaron con el tiempo, y se ve perfecta. A una moderna de las de ahora, ya empiezan a fallar antes de acabar la garantia, asi que pedirle que aguante 17 años trabajando todos los días, creo que es mas facil que toque la lotería.
saludos.


----------



## Clio

Hola expertos .... ( con su permiso ) mi humilde comentario ...  queremos aprender no discutir,  lei todos los comentarios desde el inicio y .... al final no concretan nada ......
Los genios se destacan por escuchar ... antes de ser escuchados .... al final estaremos divididos en : los que apoyen la teoria de los cables caros ... y los " baratos " - La tecnologia juega con todos , solo tenemos que elegir que lado nos gusta mas ..... El hombre mas perfecto es aquel que reconoce sus propias imperfecciones ..... ( hasta filosofo me siento .... )  Saludos a todos , con su permiso y adelante ...


----------



## algp

Clio dijo:
			
		

> Hola expertos .... ( con su permiso ) mi humilde comentario ...  queremos aprender no discutir,  lei todos los comentarios desde el inicio y .... al final no concretan nada ......


Te parece que no concretan nada? No veo comentarios en desacuerdo con el hecho de que los cables "especiales" no sirven de nada. Los comentarios que discrepan son sobre otro tema, sobre el "sonido" valvular. Y eso es un tema aparte.

Y la posible discusion de ese tema ( en caso de hacerse ), se deberia hacer en un post aparte.


----------



## Tacatomon

Un buen cable es que esta sobre dimensionado para la aplicacion que se le da.

Si en una instalacion de audio, movil o permanente, sale cable de audio 12... Compra 10.

Aseguras No perder potencia en el cable.
Te evitas mas el ruido externo.
Puedes comprar unos cuantos metros de mas para la casa...

Mas vale estar sobrado...
Mi opinion.

Saludos.


----------



## Mark TLLZ

me ah tocado ver, no se si sea por ignorancia de la gente o que! pero que usan los cables sumamente caros para audio para alimentar la corriente del amplificador u otro equipo de audio en general. yo la verdad soy electrico y en lo personal preferiria y recomendaria usar un cable AWG del 12 o 10 dependiendo de la corriente nominal para alimentar a los equipos... simple comentario que me causaba incomodidad! 
saludos a todos y gracias a todos por hacer posible esta comunidad!


----------



## Kebra

belpmx dijo:


> Hola............
> Muy interesante...
> Una duda, se dice que hasta 100 vatios y 8 ohms con un calibre 18. entonces 50 vatios 8 ohms con un calibre 20?, 25 vatios 8 ohms con un calibre 22, 12.5 vatios calibre 24? ....
> bueno es que hice un amplificador como de dos watts y supongo que si uso un cable calibre 18 sería mucho desperdicio....
> Estoy bien?




Tal cual expuse en otro foro:

Para la conexión de sistemas de parlantes el cable correcto a utilizar es el tipo paralelo o bien cables independientes de diferente color. Hay varios tipos de cables comunes tipo paralelo de dos conductores que permiten fácilmente mantener la polaridad y fase correcta de los baffles, ya que por ejemplo presentan un conductor estañado y el otro no, con el fin de identificarlos.
Un aspecto muy importante a tener en cuenta es la sección a utilizar en los cables, ya que si ésta es exigua su resistencia óhmica será importante en introducirá pérdidas y disminución del amortiguamiento.
Como regla general, para sistemas de 8 ohms y potencias de hasta 100 vatios (Watts) se pueden establecer los siguientes valores:
- hasta 10 metros de longitud --> sección de 1,5 mm²
- hasta 50 metros de longitud --> sección de 3 mm²
- hasta 100 metros de longitud --> sección de 6 mm²

Para longitudes mayores o instalaciones industriales ya no es económico el uso de grandes secciones, siendo lo usual utilizar altas impedancias de línea y transformadores reductores junto a los parlantes.



unleased! dijo:


> El "efecto valvular" si se puede emular con el silicio pero este no es capaz de, digamos, "procesar" tanta información que es a lo que yo quería referirme. Un previo valvular caliente recoge timbres que uno transistorizado le cuesta trabajo (por ende, para igualar suele ser mas complejo y caro, aunque hoy en día los ordenadores ya empiezan a hacer de todo). El sonido que se consigue tiene mas información, por eso, a pesar de ser un sistema obsoleto, se sigue usando en estudios de gravación. Cuando el silicio consiga lo mismo a precios económicos, las valvulas de audio quedarán de recuerdo para coleccionistas como pasó con las que se usaban para televisión. Creo que a pesar de lo que digan algunos, ya tienen sus días contados.
> Ví en un estudio de gravación en el que tenían ordenadores, mesas de mezcla motorizadas, en fin, todo a la ultima en aquellos tiempos(unos 6 años), y abren una puertecilla en una esquina a ras del suelo y se ve un previo valvular     Resulta que lo usaban solo para la gravación y el sonido después se procesaba en un ordenador. Decían que necesitaban captar la mayor calidad posible debido a que después de la edición y la compresión se perdía información en el sonido final y que les resultaba mas económico la tecnología de la vieja que los previos de clase A profesionales. Hoy en dia supongo que la cosa estará cambiando.
> Sobre los televisores la verdad que es una tecnología de "usar y tirar". hasta no hace mucho las cosas se hacían para que durasen, doy fé porque tengo un televisor de casi 17 años que el unico problema que tuvo fué dos condensadores de la fuente que se secaron con el tiempo, y se ve perfecta. A una moderna de las de ahora, ya empiezan a fallar antes de acabar la garantia, asi que pedirle que aguante 17 años trabajando todos los días, creo que es mas facil que toque la lotería.
> saludos.



Lo dije y lo repito: desde que se inventó la pólvora, se acabaron los guapos. Desde que se inventaron los transistores MOSFET, se acabaron las válvulas. ;-)


----------



## lincesur

saludos
por muchas vueltas que le doy no encuentro el motivo (tecnico , no motivo nostalgico o cuestion de gustos) por el cual muchas personas piensan que las valvulas suenan mejor 
bien , leo bastantes veces que el amplificador a valvulas genera armonicos pares y en los transistores se generan impares , los cuales al sumarse nos darian una frecuencia de octava superior  pero que estaria en otro tono (que desafinaria).
bien dicho esto mi reflexion es esta : hi fi  quiere decir  "alta fidelidad" es decir construimos un amplificador que mientras menos distorsione mayor sera el grado de fidelidad , asi pienso que si un amplificador se vuelve inestable y oscila y genera armonicos pares o impares  ó trata a la señal de tal forma que sea capaz de generar armonicos en su amplificacion estariamos distorsionando bastante la señal con lo cual 
iriamos perdiendo fidelidad es decir en vez de HI FI seria  solo HI .
en fin esto el lo que pienso en mi escaso conocimiento de mundo del High end
un saludo


----------



## maomastering

¿Sirven para algo los cables especiales para audio?

jajajajajajaj....
Para sacarle plata a los que no saben....

Salu2!!!
maomastering


----------



## ivan_mzr

"...Los cables necesitan tiempo de adaptacion..." esa van en frases celebres


----------



## elosciloscopio

lean este interesante articulo sobre los "supercables" para Hi-Fi:

http://www.matrix-hifi.com/verdadcables.htm





ivan_mzr dijo:


> "...Los cables necesitan tiempo de adaptacion..." esa van en frases celebres


 
creo que eso lo hacen para que expiere la fecha máxima de devoluvión y cuando te des cuenta de que no hace nada ya no los puedas devolver 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo en los cables buenos y malos , adecuados o inadecuados.

Un cable mal blindado al cual le escatimaron el cobre posiblemente zumbe.

Un cable de insuficiente secciòn en la alimentaciòn o salida del equipo , darà pèrdida de potencia.

. . .  ahora las fichitas bañadas en oro   

*"...Los cables necesitan tiempo de adaptacion..."* 

Tuve un cable en casa al que le di la habitaciòn de huèspedes, le puse una camarera y le servìa todos los dìas un vermouthcito con papas fritas  . . . y no se adaptò el desgraciado ! 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ....ahora las fichitas bañadas en oro......


Pues *"Eso"* si es conveniente.
Sin ir muy lejos, cualquier placa de PC posee contactos bañados en oro, no necesariamente se aplica solo a audio.
¿ Y cual sería el justificativo ?
Que el oro o plata no se oxidan, por lo que garantizan siempre buen contacto.

Como dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.) _"Si bien los metales son conductores de la electricidad, sus óxidos son aislantes"_


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , yo no lo digo desde que hacen un buen contacto el oro , la plata , el platino . . .  el niquel. En contactos de plaquetas se usa desde hace mucho tiempo el oro, pero sin "cacarear", Me rio desde su uso como argumento de ventas.

He usado cianuro de oro con zinc metálico para bañar en oro 

Pero me refiero a cables berretas con miseria de cobre, donde seguramente hasta te entre zumbido porque tienen 4 pelos de cobre en el blindaje, pero muy bonitos, elegantes y con sus fichas debidamente bañadas en oro.

 de eso hablo Fogo


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...... de eso hablo Fogo


Comprendido "QSL"


----------



## TRUERMS

FOGONAZO, Siempre increíble.
Les tengo una pregunta a todos aquellos audiofilos puristas, acaso tienen los parlantes a 1 kilómetro de distancia de la etapa de potencia, porque de la forma tradicional (parlantes con un cable no superior a 3 metros) un par de alambres de construcción tendrían relativamente la misma capacidad de transmisión que aquellos cables de altas prestaciones, tengo una revista en mi mano en la cual sale un cable rca  de 1.80 metros y cuesta 1182 euros no sera mucho. aparte los equipos de alta calidad no deberían tener interno cables de esta misma calidad. sigo la ley del eslabón mas débil, representa la calidad global del conjunto.
los dueños de esas companias como deben de ganar dinero facial con la ingenuidad de la gente, vendiéndole cables de cobre envueltos comunes y corrientes a precios exorbitantes. 
ADIÓS Y GRACIAS FOGONAZO POR TUS BUENOS COMENTARIOS Y A TODOS DE LOS QUE PARTICIPAN EN ESTE FORO.


----------



## ehbressan

Voy a limitar mi respuesta a, valga la redundancia, responder la pregunta que forma parte del tema :

¿Sirven para algo los cables especiales para audio?

La respuesta es SI .
Sirven para engordar las arcas de sus fabricantes/comerciantes y, ademas, para generar entretenimientos, disputas y otras yerbas (cuestiones) entre defensores y detractores.


----------



## diegomj1973

Estoy plenamente de acuerdo en que los cables especiales de audio no aportan una significativa mejora en la interconexión de un amplificador y un parlante cuando de altas señales se trata (donde R, L y C propios del cable no parecieran tener mucha incidencia dentro del rango audible). Sólo hay que salvar ciertos cuidados mínimos en el dimensionamiento de la sección del cable atendiendo a todo lo explicado por el artículo expuesto perfectamente por Fogonazo.

Ahora bien, debemos separar y diferenciar todo ésto cuando de pequeña señal se habla, donde ahí sí pueden volverse algo perniciosos los valores propios de R, L y C del cable, de la calidad de los aislantes empleados (por la absorción dieléctrica: efecto memoria en circuitos de filtros activos, circuitos de sample and hold y en conversores analógico-digital, donde la distorsión se da en el dominio del tiempo y no de la frecuencia y es de difícil verificación por métodos tradicionales) y del mallado de los mismos en función de las características de la entrada del previo / amplificador en conjunto con las características de la fuente de sonido o transductor de entrada (ruidos inducidos, etc, etc). Es en esta área donde quizá podamos ser un poco más cuidadosos en la selección de los cables de baja señal sin entrar en inversiones exageradas.


----------



## dearlana

Los cables de audio son un negocio muy lucrativo como otro cualquiera. Son muy bonitos, eso sí. Pero "no sirven para nada". Más concreto, imposible. (Hasta cualquier cable para la red eléctrica, sirve para audio. Si necesitas conectar un altavoz de 8 ohmios a 50 metros de distancia ...conviene que uses cables de 2x 1,5 milímetros para que se reproduzcan mejor los graves (son los que producen los picos de corriente más altos). La otra opción es conectar transformadores que eleven la tensión (mucho más costoso el asunto. Es lo que hacen en los altavoces de música ambiental de los hoteles y los apartamentos. Interesa que no hayan pérdidas a 100 o a 200 metros de longitud total del cable). El resto: Tonterías y negocios.


----------



## Meliklos

bueno....a mi se me rompio el cable de audio que estaba usando para el teclado y le tuve que hacer algo rapidito "para safar" con cable de red... bieeen changa....

y como no se rompio, lo segui usando y usando...y usando hasta que se murio, pero sonaba casi igual 
para ser salida rapida que me duro muuuchos meses, bastante bien


----------



## Neodymio

Excelente data, quiere decir que el kit de cables que se compró un amigo de ciento y pico de pesos para conectar un woofer en el auto es al "cuete"? Lo puedo joder bastante jaja


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Nop, no es al "cuete", es una donación generosa al que se lo vendió. Algo así como el impuesto al dolobu.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Neodymio dijo:


> Excelente data, quiere decir que el kit de cables que se compró un amigo de ciento y pico de pesos para conectar un woofer en el auto es al "cuete"? Lo puedo joder bastante jaja


 

Si tienen una* importante* sección de cobre y preferiblemente de alambres muy finos , no es al "cuete" . . . suponiendo una importante potencia y unos importantes woofers.

Ahora , si tiene un grueso plástico colorido , hasta con hologramas  , y un cobre fino  . . . es al re "cuete"


----------



## Fogonazo

Neodymio dijo:


> Excelente data, quiere decir que el kit de cables que se compró un amigo de ciento y pico de pesos para conectar un woofer en el auto es al "cuete"? Lo puedo joder bastante jaja



*"Ojo al piojo".*
Si estamos ablando de los cables de *alimentación* al equipo y el precio viene justificado por una *generosa sección* de cable con conectores crimpeados y de buena calidad tal vez no haya sido una mala inversión.

En el automóvil en que la tensión de alimentación se encuentra limitada al voltaje de la batería, tratar de no perder ni medio volt en el cableado, se hace extremadamente importante.

Con el mismo principio, en el automóvil se trabajan con impedancias de carga (Parlantes) muy bajas, incluso llegando a 1 Ω, en este caso la resistencia relativa del cableado se hace importante.
Una "Generosa sección de cable" dará un valor de resistencia bajo en relación al parlante lo cual minimizara las perdidas.

Pero siempre estamos ablando de *cables de generosa sección* y no de cables de aleaciones exóticas, libres de oxígeno, Etc.
Cable que se puede comprar en cualquier casa de electricidad.


----------



## tatajara

Yo tengo para los bafles un par que son de 4 mts y no son malos, lo único que tenes que tener cuidado por que se cortan asi nomas las alambres, pero sino andan y eso que lo castigo lindo al ampli y a los bafles 
PD: estos cables servirían bien para cortas distancias y aplicaciones hogareñas
Bueno esta es mi opinión
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Tacatomon

Fogonazo dijo:


> ..._Cable que se puede comprar en cualquier casa de electricidad_.



Resalto esto, ya que es un suicidio comprar cable del tipo "Para bocina" ya que es carisimo en esos rubros y queda relegado al comprar Cable tipo instalación eléctrica con un precio menor o igual (Acá en México).

Saludos!


----------



## Neodymio

Si es cierto, venía un cable como de 10mm de diámetro de cobre. Lo que pasa es que hay algunos que dicen que hay buenos y malos (siempre dentro de los cables de audio/auto con sus respectivos diámetros) y eso es lo que me hacía pensar.


----------



## juan9219

hola gente, estuve leyendo el post pero no entendi mucho )-:, la cosa es asi, tengo 2 bafles de 150rms ohms que compre armados que vinieron adentro con cable de 0.35mm2 y me parecio poco, pero la verdad no tengo la menor idea de cuando deberia tener


----------



## sohho

Fogonazo dijo:


> *LA BATALLA DE LOS CABLES ¿REALIDAD 0 FICCION ?*
> Extractado de Revista Audio y Video, Entrevista al Ingeniero Oscar Bonello y al Señor Willy Pastrana para tratar de esclarecer un poco este apasionante tema...



¿Ves que una mente realmente científica contempla y respeta TODOS los puntos de vista, aún y con más razón los contrarios?
Te lo digo porque yo fui* Director Editorial* de *Audio y Video* 
Y no te lo comento para mandarme la parte de nada, sino para que no me acuses de TROLL ni de obcecado...


----------



## DOSMETROS

juan9219 dijo:


> hola gente, estuve leyendo el post pero no entendi mucho )-:, la cosa es asi, tengo 2 bafles de 150rms ohms que compre armados que vinieron adentro con cable de 0.35mm2 y me parecio poco, pero la verdad no tengo la menor idea de cuando deberia tener


 
Vos sabés calcular la resistencia de un cable según sección y longitud ¿no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Encontré una serie de comentarios sobre un cable Denon que valen la pena leer:
*[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-Dedicated-Discontinued-Manufacturer/product-reviews/B000I1X6PM[/ame]*


----------



## Tacatomon

No me da acceso tu enlace, Zoidberg.

http://amzn.to/1CILP2U

Enlace corregido.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

es un cable de red o veo mal?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> No me da acceso tu enlace, Zoidberg.


 
De mi casa lo veía perfecto pero ya no....
Gracias Tacato!!!



			
				zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> es un cable de red o veo mal?


No importa para qué es!!!! con los 10000 verdes que vale, yo lo usaría hasta en la plancha!!! jajajajajajajaja!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No importa para qué es!!!! con los 10000 verdes que vale, yo lo usaría hasta en la plancha!!! jajajajajajajaja!!!




bueno, compralo por 400 usado


----------



## hellfire4

Por U$s 10.000 me imagino que uno se podría comprar unas cuantas planchas.
De todas maneras, cuesta creer que haya habido personas que no hayan sido disuadidas por ese precio
Por otro lado pienso, que si lo venden por U$s 400 usado, pobres tipos, no le pueden ni sacar la mitad de lo que pagaron por él.
Y bueh, cosas que pasan, pero bueno, si allí a mediados de los 90 vi una noticia que un tipo vendía aire enlatado por U$s 500 la lata (y que para colmo le había ido bien en las ventas), como que con los cables la cosa no resulta del todo rara que pase


----------



## DOSMETROS

>> http://magonia.com/2010/03/05/dos-fantasmas-embotellados-alcanzan-precio-casi-800-euros/


----------



## Fogonazo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> bueno, compralo por 400 usado



Eso depende de las horas de uso que posea el cable.

Estos cables poseen un límite de vida dado por la cantidad de electrones que transportaron.

Pasado el mismo, el cable si bien no se degrada físicamente de forma visible, ya no transporta electrones con la misma eficacia.
Incluso en casos extremos, los electrones llegan a la punta del cable contraria al amplificador, deformados y con poco rendimiento similar a lo que sería "Estar cansado"

El mismo cable es recuperable, haciendo un "Reset" del mismo transportando la misma cantidad de electrones, pero en sentido contrario, este procedimiento es muy tedioso y extremadamente caro.

Algunos usuarios invierten el sentido del cable cada 3 o 4 días para tratar de evitar este desgaste de electrones, con lo que se prolonga la vida del cable en buenas condiciones.

Pero esto también tiene sus desventajas, ya que durante las primeras horas de funcionamiento, luego de la inversión, los electrones se desplazan a través del cable en un estado de "Confusión" debido al cambio de sentido de avance.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogo!!!!! Vos si que no te privás de nada... ehhhh?????


----------



## fosforito

A mi me ha dicho un muchacho que sabe......, que a los cables que se les fatigaron y debilitaron los electrones, lo mejor es sumergirlos en una palangana con agua y tirarles unas cuantas tabletas de Redoxón efervescentes, me dijo vió, que la vitamina C (ácido ascórbico ), les devuelve toda la potencia,agilidad y velocidad, eso si no dejarlos por más de 15 minutos, porque es como que se embriagan y empiezan a ir de un lado para el otro, para arriba para abajo,.......

chau f


----------



## elgriego

Es como dice su Ilustrisima , Y desde mi amplio conocimiento en la materia,  Yo Agregaria ,Por supuesto ,en base a pruebas empiricas realizadas,de que este tipo de conductores,sufren de un efecto memoria,lo que provoca ,que los electrones se ralentizen,provocando desfasamientos,cancelaciones,y un monton de problemas ,que principalmente afectan al sector high end y a sus consumidores,quienes debido a su peculiar entrenamiento auditivo,Solo perteneciente a esta estirpe de consumidores,les permite percibir inmediatamente este efecto ,El cual se manifiesta a traves de la degradacion del programa musical correspondiente,Y como ya lo indico su Excelencia El Sr Fogonazo,la Unica forma de revertir esta situaciom,es adquiriendo,nuevas partidas del mismo conductor, o quizas alguno de mayor calidad,Ya que el proceso de reset del mismo ,no es una tarea facilmente realizable ,si el instrumental correspondiente.

Y para concluir con este metodico imforme,queremos dejar en claro,que Pertenecer a esta extirpe del audio, cuesta ,pero los beneficios ,son palpables inmediatamente ante la primera escucha.

Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4

elgriego dijo:


> Y para concluir con este metodico imforme,queremos dejar en claro,que Pertenecer a esta extirpe del audio, cuesta ,pero los beneficios ,son palpables inmediatamente ante la primera escucha.
> 
> Saludos.



Me imagino que sin duda, a menos, claro, que se tenga la suerte de tener un oído absoluto muy fino.
En fin, como la música no es lo mío, en su momento no me preocupaba tanto por el tema, pero si empezo a ser así por el gusto por el cine, aún recuerdo haber visionado películas sin tener los componentes adecuados. Que cosa espantosa eso de tener que andar afinando el oido, dado que se oía bien por lo bajo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

saben que si algun audiofilo alguna vez buscando algo lee esta pagina de este thread se puede llegar a creer todo esto, no?


----------



## Scooter

Si el cable es muy largo hay que poner un spa de electrones a la mitad para que no lleguen cansados.


----------



## Fogonazo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> saben que si algun audiofilo alguna vez buscando algo lee esta pagina de este thread se puede llegar a creer todo esto, no?



*! That's the idea ¡ *


----------



## arnaldonanno05

yo que estoy usando los cables de un ventilador y una cortadora de césped que encontré en la basura. ¿Los audiofilos me quemaran como a las brujas en la era medieval?


----------



## VonBraun

Don Fogo Y asociados: (ironía ON) Me podría ayudar en el diseño de este cable cooker ¡¿!? para hacerle un break-in al cable de 1,5mm2 que acabo de comprar en la ferretería de la esquina?  (ironía Off) jeje, para mis bafles, luego de leer este interesantísimo post y los comentarios , que por cierto agradezco mucho. O los conecto así nomás y empiezo a disfrutar del sonido, obviando este paso de hacerle el break-in a los cables de alimentación del ampli, los mallados de la entrada auxiliar, el alambre de las bobinas del crossover del bafle capacitores incluídos, etc etc etc... esto está en las FAQ's: 

For a speaker cable requiring 200 hours (or more) of conditioning, how long should it remain on the Cable Cooker?
The general guidelines for new speaker cabling are from between 3 days to 4 1/2 days. The Cooking time (for all types of cabling) is directly dependent upon the gauge of the conductors, and the amount of dielectric material. Incremental Cooking-and-listening tests are advised to determine the “best” Cooking time for a particular cable. Speaker cables that have been in a system for some time might only need 24 to 36 hours of conditioning. Again, this is recommended on a periodic basis, performing what we call a “recharge”. Cooker owners are advised to do this on a consistent basis to maintain optimal system performance. Conditioning is not a one-time phenomenon.   :loco:


----------



## bacte

Por si no se habian dado cuenta , todos los cables son libres de oxigeno
NO se han fijado lo apretaos que estan los hilos dentro de la funda!!!!!!
SI NO TIENEN SITIO NI PA RESPIRAR!!!
Respecto a la perdida de velocidad de los electrones  yo a los mios los les digo 
ELULTIMO QUE LLEGUE PAGA LA RONDA!!!!!!
Y como corren señores,digno de ver


----------

